# Highest quailty JPEG for 8x10 print



## kevinfoto

What size is the highest quality JPEG for an 8x10 print?


----------



## Garbz

As big as you can make it. 

Or were you asking for acceptable quality? 300ppi is a gold standard = 2400x3000.


----------



## Big Mike

I was recently watching a video from 'The Luminous Landscape' and I think he said that he always prints files at 360 PPI.  8x10 = 2880x3600.

But yes, the usual standard is 300 PPI.


----------



## Biggie

Hi


----------



## SCraig

I would also recommend using the lowest JPEG compression you can, or use uncompressed TIF files.  The file will be large but the better print quality will be worth it.


----------



## Big Mike

> I would also recommend using the lowest JPEG compression you can, or use uncompressed TIF files. The file will be large but the better print quality will be worth it.


Good idea...in theory.

But I'd bet that if the test was viewing 8x10 prints, side by side, few people could tell the difference between JPEG and TIFF.  And likely not a quality 12 JPG and quality 10 JPEG.


----------



## SCraig

Big Mike said:


> I would also recommend using the lowest JPEG compression you can, or use uncompressed TIF files. The file will be large but the better print quality will be worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea...in theory.
> 
> But I'd bet that if the test was viewing 8x10 prints, side by side, few people could tell the difference between JPEG and TIFF.  And likely not a quality 12 JPG and quality 10 JPEG.
Click to expand...


If they know to look for JPEG artifacts they would.

To be honest I don't really print all that much so I won't argue the point since you could well be right.  I've just always had much better luck printing from TIF files than anything else, so unless I'm printing from the RAW files at home I just automatically save the file as a TIF.


----------



## Big Mike

I don't think you'd see JPEG artifacts on an 8x10, if all you did was save it to 10 of 12 on the quality/compression scale.  

Again, in theory yes, TIFF is vastly superior, but I think that for real world application, people (in general) are way too afraid of JPEG.


----------



## KmH

kevinfoto said:


> What size is the highest quality JPEG for an 8x10 print?


What kind of print?

A C-print on professional grade paper?
A home/office inkjet print?
A drug store chain, Wal-Mart, Staples, CVS, Walgreens print lab inkjet print?
A quality/pro print lab inkjet print?
A fine art high quality Giclée print?


----------



## APHPHOTO

The majority of poeple use jpeg because all programs can read them. Did you mean RAW?


----------



## kevinfoto

Yes. What's the best resolution to print an actors 8 by 10 headshot.


----------



## mjhoward

Biggie said:


> Hi



WTF? 

Nice first post.


----------



## Archer

mjhoward said:
			
		

> WTF?
> 
> Nice first post.



And last


----------



## Garbz

kevinfoto said:


> Yes. What's the best resolution to print an actors 8 by 10 headshot.



As high as your camera can. There's no upper limit. Don't downsample to some number just because someone said so. An 8x10 would likely still look very good at 250ppi or something like that so 2000x2500 or about 5mpxl. But then I imagine your pictures are bigger than this anyway.


----------



## greybeard

If you are asking what megapixel  makes a good 8x10, I would have to say that anything smaller than a 5MP will start looking rough.  8mp uncropped looks great. (imho).  As for the acceptability of jpeg.  I see no reason to use it unless you have storage issues or are wanting to post it to the web or email.  JPEG is to  pictures what MP3 is to audio files.  MP3 and JPEG have their uses but an audio engineer would never record in mp3 unless it were absolutely necessary.  I sort of feel the same way about JPEG.  Why use it if you don't have to?


----------



## KmH

kevinfoto said:


> What size is the highest quality JPEG for an 8x10 print?





kevinfoto said:


> Yes. What's the best resolution to print an actors 8 by 10 headshot.


In 2 months you've not found some kind of an answer on your own? Wow!


----------



## kevinfoto

I have Kmh. Thanks for your concern


----------

